# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Puentes >  México entra al Guinness por puente más alto del mundo

## jlois

> CONCORDIA, SINALOA (06/ENE/2012).- En gira de trabajo por el Estado, el Presidente Felipe Calderón unió los extremos del Puente Baluarte Bicentenario, el más alto del mundo en su tipo.
> 
> El Mandatario detalló que la organización de Records Guinness otorgó a México una certificación por la construcción de esta obra por ser el puente con tirantes de acero más alto del mundo.
> 
> Calderón dijo que a pesar de su construcción, ésta fue posible gracias al esfuerzo de ingenieras e ingenieros mexicanos.
> 
> Reconoció, de manera particular, a los ingenieros Federico Martínez y Víctor Ortiz, que encabezaron el proyecto.
> 
> El Presidente señaló que la construcción del Puente Baluarte requirió de una inversión de dos mil millones de pesos.
> ...


http://www.informador.com.mx/mexico/...-del-mundo.htm

----------


## jlois

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=419956

[QUOTEEl Puente Baluarte es el puente atirantado más alto de Latinoamérica y el tercero del mundo, con un tendido de 152 tirantes de acero. La emblemática Torre Eiffel, de 324 metros de altura, cabría en la barranca sobre la que se construye. El puente se ubica en la Sierra del Espinazo del Diablo, en el cruce de la autopista con el Río Baluarte y forma parte de uno de los proyectos más importantes de esta Administración, como es la carretera Durango-Mazatlán, la cual permitirá conectar el norte de forma transversal hasta unir el Pacífico con el Atlántico. Esta autopista de altas especificaciones, forma parte del  eje carretero Mazatlán-Matamoros y reducirá el tiempo de recorrido entre las dos ciudades en aproximadamente 6 horas, lo que permitirá mejorar la calidad de vida de las familias de la región e impulsar el desarrollo comercial y turístico de la zona, al fomentar el uso y desarrollo portuario de Mazatlán y promover el turismo en la costa de Sinaloa.][/QUOTE]

http://www.asiahorras.com/vernoticia...6&categoria=11




> El presidente de México, Felipe Calderón, inauguró hoy en el estado de Sinaloa el puente colgante Baluarte, el más grande en América Latina, con altura de 400 metros, 1,2 kilómetros de largo y un claro entre columnas de más 500 metros. 
> 
> "Estamos construyendo en el Puente Baluarte, el puente más grande de América Latina, uno de los puentes más grandes del mundo y eso nos debe llenar de orgullo a todos los mexicanos", afirmó el mandatario.
> 
> El gobernante mexicano destacó la obra de ingeniería que es parte de la Carretera Mazatlán-Durango y que cruza la Sierra Madre Occidental, una de las zonas de más difícil acceso.
> 
> Subrayó que este puente será una de las obras más sofisticadas de la ingeniería mexicana, "con más de medio kilómetro sin columnas, medio kilómetro sin soportes por abajo, sino soportes a través de cables, lo que constituye todo un desafío",que permitirá cruzar esta sierra "tan intrincada, tan desafiante".




http://www.noticiasaldia.com.mx/notas.pl?n=16857&s=f



http://www.ediciona.com/puente_baluarte-dirpi-52967.htm

----------


## embalses al 100%

Madre mía...
Menudo bichaco.

----------


## REEGE

Vértigo es lo que tiene que dar asomarte desde ese coloso... jope espectácular el puente!!!!
Gracias por colocar la noticia.

----------


## jlois

Y este es un video donde se nos muestra la carretera que ahora es de suponer, quedará de servicio turístico...digo yo. El pequeño pero...bestial tramo del Espinazo del Diablo debe ser alucinante .

----------


## ben-amar

¡jo! 

Menudo bicharraco de puente, impresionante.
Buen trabajo, muy bien documentado. Gracias JLois.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Espectacular  :EEK!:  Cabe enterito el Empire State Building debajo del puente y por poco no entra también hasta la antena  :Big Grin: 


Fuente: http://img577.imageshack.us/img577/2...empireelev.jpg

Muchas gracias Jose Luis por poner este bellaco  :Smile:

----------

